# Delta Waterfowl youth fair



## legironlander (Feb 6, 2008)

ok guys its here hope everyone is found a kid or 2 to bring out to the youth fair this saterday it starts at 8 am and lunch is at noon then the rides are after that , see you all out there Troy


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

see you there.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Does anyone know if it is Ok to bring dogs to the Youth Fair? I would like to bring my pup but I don't think dogs are allowed yet. Does anyone know if there is an exception for the Youth Fair? :?


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

jeff,

i will ask troy tonight about your question. i will get with you on a yes or no go. 

thanks bud

Darin


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Darin Noorda said:


> jeff,
> 
> i will ask troy tonight about your question. i will get with you on a yes or no go.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I hate to feel like I am beating a dead horse but I would hate to take out my pup and have to leave her in the truck the whole time we are out there.

I will be there regardless of the dog situation. It will be a great day for sure.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Guys if you are there come say "hi". I will be teaching duck calling and would like to meet the guys from the forums.

C U There.
Bret


----------



## beretta2 (Jan 5, 2008)

I was curious as to which age groups of kids the fair is geared towards? I have them from 4 to 13 and was wondering which ones to bring LOL.

Thanks!


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

As far as the dog question is concerned, I will be doing basic retriever demos there all morning so i can only assume dogs are ok to come but hopefully someone with more info will post up on that question. If other dogs are ok to come, maybe we can have some time during the demo to throw some retrieves for spectators dogs as well. Just a thought. It wasnt part of the original plans but maybe we could have a portion of the demo for spectator dogs and I would be willing to help give some training advice or such on those dogs. Just an idea. 8) If anybody from Delta has more thoughts on this post up if possible. See you all later tonite to get things set up. 8)

oh, just one suggestion, if spectator dogs are ok to come, I would make the suggestion since we will be doing dog demos and there will be alot of people at the event doing other things as well, to PLEASE keep any spectator dogs on a leash at all times.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

beretta2 said:


> I was curious as to which age groups of kids the fair is geared towards? I have them from 4 to 13 and was wondering which ones to bring LOL.
> 
> Thanks!


Its geered from newborn to 15 but any youth is invited. I will have my 6 year old, my fifteen year old and a few of his friends! This is one thing you cant pass up! This is the best thing for any kid thats into or wants to get into waterfowling! The guys that put this on are not prejudice to any kid, boy or girl or there ages. Bring all your kids and a few neighbors kids! In fact if your a scout leader or a church leader bring the kids, thats what its all about! Cant wait to meet a few of you there tomorrow!

DiverFreak


----------



## duckster4 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey Darin, will you check to see if I can bring my cat it doesn't bark it PURR'S.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

duckster4 said:


> Hey Darin, will you check to see if I can bring my cat it doesn't bark it PURR'S.


You are in on that two. :roll:

get a life


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Sprig Kennels said:


> oh, just one suggestion, if spectator dogs are ok to come, I would make the suggestion since we will be doing dog demos and there will be alot of people at the event doing other things as well, to PLEASE keep any spectator dogs on a leash at all times.


I really wouldnt bring spectator dogs..... just to much going on and would hate to have the distraction.

see ya tonight!!!


----------



## beretta2 (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Tony! That's just what I was wondering. I will bring the 4 yr old along with the 7 and 13 yr olds you met at the Marsh clean up.

Tyson Peart


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

duckster4 said:


> Hey Darin, will you check to see if I can bring my cat it doesn't bark it PURR'S.


why dont you come out to the fair and introduce yourself along with your internet handle and shake my hand. 8) man enough?

looks like the troll is back...


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

I think we should thank all that put together the youth fair. I was impressed and thought it was a great event and already looking to help out next year.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Darrin, just wanted to say thanks for putting together such a great even for our next generation. I noticed more than a few smiles out there. It was a pleasure to have helped out. 

...Now go get up on the mountain would ya!! :wink: 8)


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

thanks guys!!!! it was alot of fun! 8) 

next is youth hunt, then its off for the goat!! wahooo!!!


----------



## gooseguts (Nov 9, 2007)

I would just like to personally thank Delta waterfowl and all
the guys who put the youth fair together this year!!
You guys do an awesome job!! Not only do they
get kids excited they teach them the right way to go
about getting in to it.
Again Thanks to all.....

Gooseguts :mrgreen:


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

gooseguts said:


> I would just like to personally thank Delta waterfowl and all
> the guys who put the youth fair together this year!!
> You guys do an awesome job!! Not only do they
> get kids excited they teach them the right way to go
> ...


+6
Me and 5 of my boys would like to thank you we had a great time and learned a ton. My 6 year old went home put a few decoys in the pool and was blowing that call for like 4 hours. He was so excited when a 6 or so ducks flew over. We heard about it all night.
Thank you
Tony


----------

